
Beyond SSH Bookmarks - danielrm26
http://danielmiessler.com/blog/beyond-ssh-bookmarks
======
mooism2
Bash aliases only help you run the ssh command. They won't shorten scp or
rsync commands, or version control checkouts. They won't even help if you want
to pass a flag to ssh occasionally. So that's the downside of using bash
aliases for this.

